# Welland Canal Force, 1914-1918



## Bill Smy (19 Sep 2002)

Anyone with info, photos, letters, etc, on the Welland Canal Force?


----------



## Linc (23 Sep 2002)

The Welland Canal Protective Force (sometimes called the Welland Canal Field Force) was formed to provide guards for the canal, hydro electric installations and the international bridges at Niagara Falls. Most of the men who formed the Force were from the 19th and 44thRegiments.

Next time you‘re in St. Catharines, check out the kit shop in the Lincoln & Welland Regiment  Armoury (80 Lake St). Last time I was in there (a few yrs back, mind you) I found several books on the unit‘s history. Linc & Weld R was the parent unit of the Welland Canal force.

Also, check out the Regimental museum in Niagara-on-the-Lake, on the corner of John and King Streets.

Link:

Lincoln & Welland Museum


----------

